# oaa mail match



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Just wondering if oaa is going to post mail match results so we can see where we are and if we need to shoot more scores to better ourselves.. Just wondering as nothing on web site for 2012 at all...?????


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

They havent finished the IFAA scores from jan/22 yet , so I wouldnt hold your breath. LOL


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

ClassicHunter, what club are you from and if you have sent in scores where did you send them. I am doing the mail match for the OAA and as of yet only have about 4 clubs reporting scores. The web site was clear and in the book where they should be sent and when start date was and ends after 8 weeks. We take the top 5 scores out of 8 weeks. I decided it would not be fair to post scores of the clubs who have taken the time to read the rules and send in scores only to have a pile come in late in the match as a few so far have done. This is the first year I am doing this and as promised by those have gone before me it becomes chaos. This week is the last week for the kids I have that are shooting which for them is week 8 as we started the week of Feb 12th. I will wait for scores into the first week in Apri. Any after that will not count.

FEE: $10.00 per non OAA Member and $5.00 per OAA Member per equipment division. Fee must be submitted with first score card. Anyone may compete in more than 1 equipment division or age class, but must submit appropriate fees per category. The best 5 scores, out of 8 will be averaged to determine standing for each category.

The archer must have someone witness and sign their score card. 
People registering in this event must submit a mailing address with their score cards. 
Make cheques payable to the Ontario Association of Archers (OAA) 
This year's Mail Match Co-ordinator: Bob Beneteau

Email: [email protected]

This e-mail address is being protected from spam bots, you need JavaScript enabled to view it 



Mail Match 
The Mail Match Tournament is a recreational program shot over eight (8) weeks starting on February 8th, with the top five scores being averaged to give the archers final standing. Scores are submitted each Monday morning to the Mail Match Co-ordinator. At the end of the tournament time, the top three in each division receive a certificate from the Ontario Association of Archers. A final print out of the results will be posted on the OAA web site at www.oaa-archery.on.ca.

Scores may be shot at any time a range is open. Youth may use their scores from lessons if the distances are applicable.

The above was taken from the OAA site which was posted before the match started. I am not holding fast to all the details and time frames as I said I am playing this a bit by ear. I am a volunteer so please be helpful and get scores in.

Bob Beneteau


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

DXTCLUE said:


> They havent finished the IFAA scores from jan/22 yet , so I wouldnt hold your breath. LOL


I will do my best to get them done within a week of final scores in, being a volunteer I wish I had time for a chuckle but workload at no pay does not allow me the luxury.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

this has been an issue for a few years and thinking someone new at the helm we might have had them earlier...also I think in the oaa executive meetings it was written they are to be posted monthly.. I know its volunteer.. and the club I shoot at has submitted them ...Just asking as in any competition .. over a time period you like to know where you stand .. thanks for taking the job on in advance.. I do know what a volunteers job is like...


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

These scores were never posted until the 8 weeks were up ,Ted it is posted at Larry's what you have shot.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I would like to know what my competitors have shot .... the fca posts on a regular basis ..as stated tells you where you stand..


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Dan I know what I shot...I would like to know what my competitors have shot the fca posts on a regular basis ..as stated tells you where you stand..this was just an inquiry as was told it would be posted more often .....thanks to person handling this as my question was answered already...


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

It was my intent to post running scores, but due to the unstable nature of the data coming in this year it will an did not happen. Now that I understand the wall I am against next year we willl have a better system I assure you. We will stay by the rules and timelines. I did talk with Lynda about running scores and I would have had to take on a web site system on top of the match itself. I can see where a forum for the OAA would help and hence more volunteers needed to police that.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

way to go BOB proactive not reactive... kudos...


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Scores are on there way, Thanks to all who participated.

Bob Beneteau


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

The scores have been received by the webmaster but it will take some time to get them into a format that can be imported into the database. Expect them late next week.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thanks guys.. appreciated.


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

Results have been published. 

https://www.oaa-archery.on.ca/index.php?option=com_results&id=1491&Itemid=250


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thanks and I guess I need to practise lol lol


----------

